# Cr2+jpeg



## Gunna (Dec 16, 2011)

I couldn't find an answer in search, to my question -
I have shot in RAW + Jpeg.  On import to LR3 I see 1 photo 'CR2+JPEG'.
If I work on that image, am I working on the RAW file or the Jpeg?
Thanks


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 16, 2011)

You are working on the raw file. The JPEG is pretty much invisible in LR; the only indication is the CR2+JPEG that you saw. The JPEG is handled as a sidecar file, meaning that if you move, delete, or rename the file the JPEG will get moved/deleted/renamed along with it.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 16, 2011)

And if you want to work on the CR2 and the Jpeg as separate files, you'll need to check the option to "Treat JPEG files next to raw files as separate photos" which can be found at Edit>Preferences>General Tab.

Note, however, that if you check that option this will only effect subsequent imports. Previously imported Raw+Jpeg 'pairs' will remain that way, but to get access to the associated jpegs you could right-click on the containing folder in the Folders Panel (after you've checked that option) and select "Synchronize Folder", this will find the jpegs and give you the option to import them.


----------



## Gunna (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks guys - the mystery is becoming clearer, slowly!


----------

